# Mounting Porter Cable 892 Fixed Base to Router Table



## Pack52 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello all,

Please note I am the ultimate novice. When I purchased this router, I was expecting the fixed base to be able to be mounted via 3 screw-holes into the tabletop like I had seen with other routers. However, the fixed base itself does not seem to come with any mounting holes whatsoever. The instruction manual says nothing about mounting to a router table, and my particular router did not come with the handy CD I have heard about.

For those who have mounted this router to a table before, how did you do it?


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm guessing you still have the base plate on it ? - unscrew the plate and use those holes for mounting - that's how mine works anyway.


----------



## Pack52 (Feb 14, 2006)

I am assuming you mean the plastic piece on the end of the base by base plate. I have unscrewed this, but I see no way except for one of the holes to drive a screw into the router table (and have the screw head hold up the router base)... What kind of screw did you use (and did you drive it top down into the router base under the table)? The only screws the router came with were about a quarter inch long to hold the base plate in...


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

By base plate, I mean the circular plastic doodad with slots in it and a hole for the bits that's screwed onto the bottom of the router's frame. Screws go through the table top into the base, as if the table top was one big base plate - countersink the holes to set the screw heads below the surface of the top (use the base plate as a template for drilling the holes on your top) - use the screws that came with the base plate if long enough, or get the same ones only longer at a hardware store - am I understanding your question?


----------



## Pack52 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes, I think I understand, thanks for your help...


----------

